# Noticias. Libro en español Proteus.



## Meta (Ene 31, 2009)

Los paquetes de simulación electrónica no suelen incluir modelos de simulación de las diferentes familias de microcontroladores que existen hoy en el mercado. Ello supone una barrera para los diseñadores actuales de electrónica que de forma habitual acostumbran a incluir estos dispositivos en sus proyectos electrónicos. Esta limitación es superada, hoy en día, por el entorno de desarrollo PROTEUS VSM, ya que trata al microcontrolador como un componente más del circuito o proyecto a desarrollar.

Y es en este punto donde se hace evidente la necesidad de desarrollar el presente libro; el cual ofrece de manera sencilla y didáctica un punto de comienzo para diseñar nuestros propios circuitos electrónicos en los cuales la presencia de un microcontrolador no sea una limitación.El autor de este libro lleva varios años enseñando microcontroladores y es consciente de las dudas que asaltan al alumno cuando un prototipo de un diseño ya montado y cableado no funciona, preguntándose si el problema es por un error en el diseño del programa que contiene el microcontrolador, o por el contrario, es culpa de alguna equivocación en el cableado de los distintos componentes.

Por ello, la utilización de un software de simulación por parte del alumno o diseñador, antes del montaje, es de vital ayuda para comprender el origen de los errores que se pudieran producir.En los capítulos 1, 2,3 y 4 de este libro se hace una breve, pero intensa, descripción del entorno de trabajo del módulo ISIS de PROTEUS. Se finaliza esta primera parte con un ejemplo simple pero muy didáctico de un primer circuito simulado para que el lector adquiera la base suficiente para enfrentarse a los capítulos posteriores.

Del capítulo 5 al 9 se desarrollan aspectos más profundos que son de inestimable ayuda al diseñador. Herramientas como generadores o instrumentación virtuales se tratan en estos apartados.
El capítulo 10 se centra por completo en la simulación de microcontroladores bajo entorno de PROTEUS, ofreciendo una guía práctica de desarrollo.

Del capítulo 11 al 12 se realizan varios proyectos reales y prácticos de simulación utilizando diversos tipos de microcontroladores escritos en lenguajes de alto nivel.

Por otra parte, el lector puede seguir el aprendizaje de lo expuesto en el libro a travÚs de una serie de videotutoriales multimedia que, con más de 15 horas de visionado, están contenidos en el CD_ROM que acompaña al libro.
Este libro está enfocado a todos aquellos lectores movidos por el interes acerca de la simulación de microcontroladores y que deseen conocer un estupendo software como es PROTEUS.

Fuente:
http://www.marcombo.com/Proteus_isbn9788426715302.html


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 31, 2009)

Se ve muy bueno el libro, yo recientemente me compré uno que enseña como utilizar el proteus y además te enseña a programar en C de CCS.


----------



## Meta (Ene 31, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Se ve muy bueno el libro, yo recientemente me compré uno que enseña como utilizar el proteus y además te enseña a programar en C de CCS.



¿Y cuál es ese libro?


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 31, 2009)

Aaaaaahhhh, Germán Tojeiro. El hizo videotutoriales de proteus ISIS y simulación. Los videos estan muy buenos.

http://proyectosfie.webcindario.com/VideosProteus.htm


----------



## Meta (Ene 31, 2009)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Aaaaaahhhh, Germán Tojeiro. El hizo videotutoriales de proteus ISIS y simulación. Los videos estan muy buenos.
> 
> http://proyectosfie.webcindario.com/VideosProteus.htm



Gracias.


----------

